# old six gallon fuel tanks in small boats



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

I have no pictures. My father was king of making what he needed, but never cared about resale or profit.

You could actually do this with any old NON fuel injection motor where you still have to measure the oil vs the gas, but you will have to do the math and design.

His boat has a "stick" , a piece of some type stuff, I do not know. Anyhow, his boat has a standard old time 6 gallon metal tank. You stick this stick in and it tells you how much gas you have. You flip it over and it tells you how much oil you need for that. NO MORE MATH IN YOUR HEAD AT THE STATION. It is simple and with a little imagination and will ( and a little math ability) anyone could make one for your boat.

let me know what you come up with...


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I had a similar arrangement with a built in tank. I'd sound the tank with the stick to see how much gas I needed then add the oil for that amount.

With an empty 6 gal tank, pump in one gallon, sound the tank and mark the stick. Do the same at 2-3-4-5-6. From there, it is easy enough to do the math. One pint is 1/48th of 6 gallons or roughly 50:1 gas to oil. One gallon would take 1/6 of a pint or 16/6=2.6 oz. I guess you could mark the back of the stick some way but just knowing the "ACTUAL" number of gallons you put in sure would help.

When trolling, I use Amzoil at 100:1 in my 20 year old Merc 70hp 2-stroke.

Thanks. This will make the job a little faster. Doggone, why didn't I think of this?


----------

